

Short cut for gps developers - elman

take a look at https://www.location-engine.com/
======
ColinWright
Clickable: <https://www.location-engine.com>

You're supposed to put the link in the URL box - your ranking gets punished if
you haven't actually lunk somewhere.

I'm tempted to call this spam. Can you tell us why it isn't? I haven't flagged
it. Yet.

Added in edit:

OK, now it's obvious why you didn't post a link. Your posting history shows
clearly that you are simply spamming HN. Four posts, all to the same thing,
and no comments.

Say something interesting, or get flagged.

